# "Clear" UV Paint?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Where can I find a UV paint that will glow under blacklight, but not be visible in daylight?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Never used them but I hear they are good
http://www.wildfirefx.com/product_lupaint.aspx?PID=12


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont know the permanence of the application you are looking for but I have had some great results using the Blacklight Hairspray on plastic items as well as tombstones. Granted you may need to refresh after a day but for the money (99 cents) its a simple fix


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HrdHeaded1 said:


> This works pretty good.. Havne't had a problem yet..
> http://www.clearneon.com/


I can vouch for that!










The lower word is written in clear neon.

Below is the same sign in full light.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can verify that you can use TIDE liquid detergent and paint it on. It drys clear...well very near clear. And glows like the dickens. Plus, you already own some (I dont think it has to be TIDE...mine was)...and its cheap for no more than you need.

I cannot vouch for how long it will last. I just know it works wet and dry, and it will last for a reasonable amount of time (for me this means a week or so...maybe more if one tested it). I doubt it will last through even one rain.

Here is a photo of a test run I did with TIDE as it appears under blacklight:
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/arcuhtek/062.jpg

Here is the same items, with TIDE on it....under normal light:
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/arcuhtek/063.jpg


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just found this link to clear UV paint:

http://riskreactor.com/Blacklight_Paint/Blacklight_Paint_Main.htm


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome signs!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love the Tide idea. I'll have to try that. This year, I tried the black light hairspray and it worked fairly well.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Depending on your surface, a yellow highlighter might work. In one of my rooms, I wrote all over the blue wallpaper using highlighter. In the normal light/dark it was not noticable, but turn on the blacklight and it glowed clearly.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

I used the black light hair spray on a spider web 3 years ago and it still is showing great. It has not been out in the weather, so I'm not sure how the weather would affect it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's another link for ya, although it seems a bit pricey
http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2192


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

A couple years ago I bought Clear Neon. I got mine on eBay from Alan at Quantum Leap Unlimited.

I used the clear "color" brush-on with a foam brush to paint a quick sloppy pattern on my entry archway roof which was black lawn & garden tarp material seen here in my Blacklight Archway Construction pictures by bpesti - Photobucket.

Here's my archway [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gozdZN_WAxU[/nomedia] that shows it also. I took that video after ToT so it doesn't show me actually applying any paint but it shows how much it glows.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I like the tide and the high lighter ideas.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I can vouch for that!
> 
> Sickie. Have you had your sign in the rain yet? How does it handle getting wet? Or did you seal it somehow? Does that affect the effect?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Woolite also works well. You do need a good amount of UV light to get it to light up though, but once it does it looks great.

Liam


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wildfire sells a UV paint that is clear unless it's under UV light. They have several colors to choose from. I have used their regular (non-clear) paints and they are very good. They also sell a sealer. Here's a link:

http://www.wildfirefx.com/product_lupaint.aspx?PID=12

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

shadowopal said:


> Sickie Ickie said:
> 
> 
> > I can vouch for that!
> ...


----------

